# Is this plant ok to use..??



## Maximuz Aliuz (Jul 20, 2005)

i just recently finished setting up my tank..im planning to add some chinese Bamboo plants..like the ones you see at malls at those middle stands..is it safe to use? i kno this plant does not need any sunlight to grow...has anyone used it before?
thanks..


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I haven't used it but for sure it needs an 'open' tank in order to grow...


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

it will live underwater but grows very slowly, it does best if the leaves can be out of the water and even better if just the roots are under.
it takes alot of nutrients from the water and grows tonnes of roots.
i have used this in a couple tanks but never liked how it lookd so removed it.


----------

